# Smoke ring mystery solved



## okiefisher (Jul 27, 2017)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amand...ring_b_3592502.html?ncid=engmodushpmg00000006

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

[emoji]128512[/emoji] I read that one day.. cool


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

There is a chart somewhere that shows different methods of applying smoke that work best for rings.. tells about hot burning wood..pellets..chips..charcoal and lump coals..  low and slow wood and charcoal.. what it all does to give better or worse results... pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


----------



## okiefisher (Jul 27, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


Another interesting read.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoke-ring-formation

Answer is right here on SMF


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

I try to read from several sources


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

There are 339 pages of this subject here to sort through.. it's kinda hard to see what title is from anyone other than just a user talking about smoke rings. 



Pops6927 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoke-ring-formation
> 
> Answer is right here on SMF



Thanks for link pops.


----------

